# קבלת אזרחות ישראלית לאחר ויתור על אזרחות



## אוריבך1 (29/6/13)

קבלת אזרחות ישראלית לאחר ויתור על אזרחות 
שלום

יש לנו ידידה שנולדה בארה"ב לאמא ישראלית, שרשמה אותה כאזרחית ישראלית. היא הייתה פה ושם בארץ, ומסתבר שלפני גיל 17 היא הייתה כ- 5 חודשים בארץ. עקב כך הצבא רודף אחריה לגייס אותה. כל החיים שלה כאן והיא ממש לא רוצה להתגייס. שהצעתי לה פשוט לוותר על האזרחות הישראלית, היא אמרה שהיא תרצה יום אחד לגור בארץ.

האם מישהו מכיר (או יודע מה הנוהל) על אזרח ארה"ב שמוותר על האזרחות הישראלית וכעבור כמה שנים מבקש לגור בארץ? האם זה נחשב עלייה? האם היא תקבל אוטומטית אזרחות ישראלית?

תודה ושבת שלום!


----------



## lois2 (29/6/13)

כן תקבל אזרחות ללא בעיה מניסיון של זוגתי


----------



## אוריבך1 (29/6/13)

תוכל לפרט על הניסיון והפרוצדורה?


----------



## nygener (29/6/13)

אני רואה כאן שתי בעיות 
בעייה ראשונה היא שהיא כבר מבוקשת בידי צה"ל כך שלא יתנו לה להיפטר מהאזרחות הישראלית כ"כ מהר, אל תשכח שוויתור על אזרחות זה לא אוטומטית אלא תלוי בשיקולים של שר הפנים ואם לא בא לא לבטל את האזרחות אתם לא יכולים להיפטר ממנה לבדכם בלי שהוא יסכים ויחתום על זה.
הבעייה השנייה היא שבעינם היא כבר משתמטת ואם היא תגיעה לארץ היא תיעצר ותסתבך כמו הסיפור הקפקאי של הבחורה הקנדית הזאת
http://www.nrg.co.il/online/1/ART2/401/892.html


----------



## אוריבך1 (29/6/13)

צריך להבדיל בין המקרים 
היא לא משתמטת מכיוון שהיא בתהליכים עם צה"ל. עד עכשיו היא הייתה בדחיית שירות. היא ביקשה להאריך עוד וסירבו. רוצים שהיא תטוס לארץ באוגוסט.

נראה לי מוזר שאדם שמבקש לא להיות אזרח של מדינה מסויימת חייב באישור כלשהו. אבל נחפש את הנוהל לכך.


----------



## nygener (29/6/13)

למי אתה מתכוון רוצים שהיא תטוס באוגוסט? 
צה"ל או ההורים שלה?
אני מציע לה לא להסתכן ולהגיע לארץ, היו כאן מקרים של אנשים שקיבלו הבטחה מהקונסוליה שהילד שלהם לא ייעצר כשהוא יגיע לארץ והוא נעצר בכול מקרה, יד ימין לא יודעת מה שיד שמאל עושה וההבטחות של הקונסוליה שוות לתח*

ובקשר למה שכתבתי שזה מותנה בהסכמה של שר הפנים זה לא מוזר בכלל
הנה ציטוט מהאתר הרשמי של מדינת ישראל

* חשוב לציין, כי ההחלטה אם לאשר ויתור על אזרחות אם לאו נתונה בלעדית בידי שר הפנים או מי שהוסמך על ידו וכל עוד לא ניתנה הסכמה זו, נותר מוסר ההצהרה אזרח ישראלי. יש לקחת בחשבון שקיימים מקרים בהם מוצא השר לנכון, מסיבות שונות, שלא לאשר את הוויתור על האזרחות.*

http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfaheb/consularservice/worldconsularservice/pages/vitur_ezrahut_israelit.aspx


----------



## nygener (29/6/13)

ותראה גם מה שכתוב כאן 
במאמר
מיהו אזרח בישראל
מאת: שוריק דריישפיץ

*ויתור מרצון

אזרח ישראלי בגיר רשאי לוותר על אזרחותו בלי שיהיה חייב להסביר או לנמק את רצונו. עם זאת בקשתו לוויתור על האזרחות דורשת את הסכמת שר הפנים, כדי למנוע מאדם "לוותר על אזרחות [רק] כדי להתחמק ממילוי החובות המוטלות מכוחה" (בג"ץ 1532/00 דה ברמקר נ' שר הביטחון, 301; גביזון, חשין ובבלפור 2005: 14).*

http://www.idi.org.il/


----------



## liat1271 (29/6/13)

היא צריכה להביא אישורים שמכיתה ט׳ או י׳ 
היא למדה בארה״ב.
אני  יודעת שלהוציא את הפטור מהצבא, יכול להיות סיוט.


----------



## אוריבך1 (29/6/13)

וזה לא משנה שאי שם בתיכון היא הייתה יותר מ- 
120 יום בארץ ברציפות? (חופשת קיץ)

וידוע אם אפשר לעשות את הכל דרך הקונסוליה או שחייבים מהארץ?


----------



## liat1271 (29/6/13)

לא אמורה להיות בעיה. לפי החוק 
כשמוצאים פטור משרות צבאי בקונסוליה, כתוב שם שאם נשארים בארץ יותר משנה, אז יגייסו לצבא.
אני מציעה ללכת ולטפל בפטור  בקונסוליה  ולא לטוס לארץ. אם היא אחרי גיל גיוס יכול להיות שהיא מופיעה כעריקה ויכולים לעצור אותה.


----------



## forglemmigej (29/6/13)

יש אפשרות לקבל אזרחות מחדש לאחר ויתור 
אבל חייבים לגור בארץ בזמן התהליך.


----------



## אספרסו2 (29/6/13)

התעללות לשמה. 
מי שלא רוצה לשלוח את הילד/ה לשדות הקטל,
אל לא לגדל אותם/ן בתנועות נוער ציוניות 
כי התוצאות אינן רצויות.

עדיף לא להיכנס למלכודת
מאשר לחפש איך לצאת ממנה.


----------



## eladts (29/6/13)

איך בדיוק? 
מי שהוא אזרח ישראלי מלידה הוא כזה גם אם הוריו לא רשמו אותו בשום צורה. ברגע שהוא ינסה להכנס לישראל מדינת ישראל תדע על קיומו.


----------



## אספרסו2 (29/6/13)

אזרחות רק מכורח דרכון 
שהופך לדרקון בגיל 18 ?
זה לא הגיוני אפילו על הנייר 
לחייב אדם כזה
לשירות צבאי במדינה לא לו.


----------



## eladts (29/6/13)

הפוך 
הדרכון הוא תוצאה של האזרחות, לא הגורם לה. ארה"ב מחייבת את אזרחיה להגיש דוחות מס, גם אם אינם גרים בה. זה בסדר לדעתך?


----------



## אספרסו2 (29/6/13)

לא. 
אבל הם זכאים גם לקיצבאות ילדים ולעוד זכויות המעוגנות בחוק.

כאן מדובר בסוס טרויאני שמתעורר והופך את הילד ללוחם בעל כורחו.


----------



## RoyG NJ (30/6/13)

עדיין , אני לא מכיר הרבה הורים 
שמגישים בקשה לביטול האזרחות של הילדים.


----------



## אספרסו2 (30/6/13)

הפתרון הוא במניעה 
-הזיקה לארץ צריכה לבוא לידי ביטוי רק בקשר המשפחתי.
-מניעת קשר עם גורם ישראלי מיסיונרי במקום המגורים.
-לא לשהות בישראל תקופות ארוכות.


----------



## ניצן cocos (3/7/13)

איזה קטל? משום מה ישראלים חיים יותר מאמריקאים 
אם היו נקטלים ישראלים בצבא ממוצע תוחלת החיים היה יורד משמעותית.


----------



## אספרסו2 (3/7/13)

אל תבלבל בין ישראלים 
לישראליות,ביקור בבית-אבות ימחיש לך את היחס בין המינים בסוף התוחלת.


----------

